# Which restaurant?



## todalake (Mar 4, 2021)

No restrictions?

Mask, social distancing, etc  restrictions?

Doesn't make a difference,  like food better?

Tried to setup as poll but don't know how.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 4, 2021)

Are you asking "Which restaurant is your favorite?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 4, 2021)

No restaurants for us.

I know everything I need to know about Covid-19 that I need and care to know, and it's supercharged my desire to be around people even less now than prior to the pandemic striking.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 4, 2021)

We enjoy eating out now and then and covid hasn't made much of an impact on that.  Restrictions have been lifted here and, with a little luck masks will follow.  No one wears masks when they're eating anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm with Marge.  But if I had the 'need' to go to a restaurant during a pandemic, it would be one with restrictions, mandatory masks and social distancing.  I've been ordering a lot of deliveries from local restaurants, and that works just fine for me, more enjoyable to eat my food at home.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't even go to drive up windows except once when I suffered a severe KFC relapse. I broke one rule today of going to the stores at opening time. Today I went to Home Depot around noon for toilet rebuilding items and it was too crowded but I had to get the work done.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Fmdog44,


> I suffered a severe KFC relapse.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Until the infection rates go down even further for us it's outdoor, social distancing and masks when not eating or drinking.  However we'd rather just get food to go for the most part.

We do however have reservations for Gordon Ramsey's Hell's Kitchen Lake Tahoe near the end of the summer.  That will definitely be indoor dining, but by then we think it will be safe.  If we think otherwise we'll cancel the reservations.


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 7, 2021)

We rarely eat out anyway but I wouldn't step foot inside a restaurant now. We are doing fine cooking our own food.


----------



## DaveA (Apr 7, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> We rarely eat out anyway but I wouldn't step foot inside a restaurant now. We are doing fine cooking our own food.


Same here.  We do occasionally enjoy take out foods but for the most part prefer eating at home, pandemic or not.  Just our personal preference.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm with Marge.  But if I had the 'need' to go to a restaurant during a pandemic, it would be one with restrictions, mandatory masks and social distancing.  I've been ordering a lot of deliveries from local restaurants, and that works just fine for me, more enjoyable to eat my food at home.


I'm with SeaBreeze on this.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 8, 2021)

We eat out regularly but not at all since the pandemic started and not in the foreseeable future. At our local high school they have a domestic science section where students who want to pursue a career in the restaurant industry study. They run a restaurant open to the public and we eat there regularly in non pandemic times especially when they organise special menus and gourmet evenings. We've never been disappointed and always amazed at the beautiful meals these students produce. They're not allowed to make a profit so all the meals are at cost price.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 8, 2021)

The restaurant at my son's Marina expanded twofold and it's menu is absolutely divine.  Almost all outdoor dining, so we eat there when we go out on the boat.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> We eat out regularly but not at all since the pandemic started and not in the foreseeable future. At our local high school they have a domestic science section where students who want to pursue a career in the restaurant industry study. They run a restaurant open to the public and we eat there regularly in non pandemic times especially when they organise special menus and gourmet evenings. We've never been disappointed and always amazed at the beautiful meals these students produce. They're not allowed to make a profit so all the meals are at cost price.


They do this at the College where my daughter took her Cordon Bleu Chef's course. We were never successful at getting a reservation, as it was so popular.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 10, 2021)

I haven't eaten in a restaurant (indoors or outdoors) for 14 months.  

A couple of girlfriends and I just made reservations at an outdoor restaurant for an early May lunchdate. They've both been fully vaccinated and my second shot is in a few days. We'll gladly follow whatever rules and recommendations the restaurant and city have in place at that time.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 10, 2021)

Boswells cafe.Been closed since December and no sign of it being allowed to open


----------



## Jules (Apr 10, 2021)

Last summer we went to two places that had open patio doors.  Our indoor dining is closed again.  

A few times we’ve had take out and I went in and picked it up.  The restaurants are asking us to do that because they barely break even when we use the delivery services.  Some will carry your order to the front door so you don’t have to step inside.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

I miss all my favorite haunts.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I miss all my favorite haunts.


Same here.  DH & I, our kids, and our grands used to gather at local breweries a couple times a year.  Our favorites have large outdoor patios, are very dog and kid friendly, have games like cornhole, offer great vegan and non-vegan foods, aren't pushing you out the door when your food is done, and of course, they serve great beer.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 11, 2021)

A lot of the restaurants around Denver are trendy and noisy–so noisy that you have to shout to have a conversation. As an introvert, that's not my idea of fun. There is a bit of appeal to get out and do some people watching, but all in all, I'd rather eat at home.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> A lot of the restaurants around Denver are trendy and noisy–so noisy that you have to shout to have a conversation. As an introvert, that's not my idea of fun. There is a bit of appeal to get out and do some people watching, but all in all, I'd rather eat at home.


I've come to the conclusion that the reason bars and restaurants have loud music and a lot of noise is to make you shout so you get a dry throat and have to order more drinks.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 11, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the reason bars and restaurants have loud music and a lot of noise is to make you shout so you get a dry throat and have to order more drinks.


I read somewhere that they intentionally make restaurants uncomfortable so people don't linger at their tables after they're done eating. Restaurants need people to get in and out quickly and get other people seated and eating so they can turn a profit, and they don't get that with people just hanging around drinking coffee or whatever.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> I've come to the conclusion that the reason bars and restaurants have loud music and a lot of noise is to make you shout so you get a dry throat and have to order more drinks.


What was that? I'm sorry I can't hear over the loud music. Did you say something about more drinks???


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I read somewhere that they intentionally make restaurants uncomfortable so people don't linger at their tables after they're done eating. Restaurants need people to get in and out quickly and get other people seated and eating so they can turn a profit, and they don't get that with people just hanging around drinking coffee or whatever.


It annoys me when employees swoop in to gather plates as soon as one member of the party puts a fork down.  It feels like the underlying message is, "Other people at your table are finished with their meal - get busy so you can catch up with them." 

Years ago tables weren't cleared until everyone was finished eating.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> No restaurants for us.
> 
> I know everything I need to know about Covid-19 that I need and care to know, and it's supercharged my desire to be around people even less now than prior to the pandemic striking.


Ditto. We weren’t  very social to begin with. Now we are even less so if that’s possible with zero interest in eating at restaurants.


----------

